# Amplificador de Antena para TDT (television digital terrestre)



## scorpionhack (May 28, 2008)

Buenas:

tengo un decodificador de TDT (television digital terrestre) y una antena normal, pero para que mi decodificador funcione tengo que ponerle a mi antena un amplificador alguien sabe algun diagrama para amplificar la señal?


mercii


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2008)

Hay españolito que  mal andamos con la TDT, mejor compra uno .
Pero antes debe llegarte con una calidad e como minimo 45-50% si no poca cosa se arregla.

Es importante que el cable sea moderno con apantallado de hilitos y lamina de cobre o alumino.
Si solo es de hilitos cambialo, ojo no deben haber empalmes se pierde mucha señal.

Si tienes varias TV o mas de 15m de cable utiliza un amplificador de antena exterior colo cado a un 1.5m de la antena.

La antena debe ser de buena calidad, no la compres en una tienda de electricidad o supermercado , en pocos dias y un poco de lluvia se estropean. Comprala en una tienda de electronica.

Finalmente....suerte y que la señal de acompañe.... la necesitaras.


----------



## scorpionhack (May 28, 2008)

bueno aqui la señal llega con un 100% ya que soy de barcelona, y en mi habitacion se ve perfectamente (pero utilizo una antena individual de estas qe se ponen encima de la tele) pero para el comedor no tengo ya que la antena principal no esta amplificada por eso decia si alguien sabia de un amplificador =( 

pero mercii de todas formas


----------



## unleased! (Ene 10, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> no la compres en una tienda de electricidad o supermercado , en pocos dias y un poco de lluvia se estropean. Comprala en una tienda de electronica.


 en un super no pero yo las cojo desde hace años en un almacén que suministra material eléctrico y, la verdad que no he visto que se pudriese ninguna por la lluvia, y eso que vivo en galicia.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2010)

unleased! dijo:


> ...yo las cojo desde hace años en un almacén que suministra material eléctrico...


Si hacés algo así por acá, no te dejan entrar más al almacén. 

Saludos

PS: El post al que respondiste estaba muerto desde mayo de 2008.


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 20, 2010)

Yo soy radioaficionado. Tengo una antena de 1/4 de onda para 2 metros (144)
con un cable de bajada tipo RG-45 (el grueso) de unos 40 metros.

Pues bien, con esa antenita y un amplificador interior yo veia de coña 
la television analogica. Pero de coña. Y ahora por culpa del gobierno me he 
quedado sin tele, porque la TDT nada de nada.

Creo que prefiero estar sin tele.


----------

